# LED and T5HO toghter?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Did somebody run both simultaneously on one tank? are LED producing the same effect as if it was just LED?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

cross forum posting... not sure if it is okay... if not, sorry!


AP (other forum) has a topic (Matt's Reefbrite XHO review- WOW!!!) That shows his 8 bulb T5HO, and a pair of reefbrite's. There are pictures posted. The colors are pretty cool.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> cross forum posting... not sure if it is okay... if not, sorry!
> 
> AP (other forum) has a topic (Matt's Reefbrite XHO review- WOW!!!) That shows his 8 bulb T5HO, and a pair of reefbrite's. There are pictures posted. The colors are pretty cool.


Thank you very much

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I`m not sure where but I seen some people running T5s with LEDs so it looks very nice, I will research and let you know


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Well,

it looks like the post has had the pictures removed.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

There is an interesting fixture mod on nano reef
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273323


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's pretty neat! Maybe I can fit a row of 3W LEDs in my sfiligoi fixture since there's a 3/4" - 1" gap in the middle of the 8 tubes.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I went trough full thread on AP and it is not ...... Here is what I understood with my limited English. Let' say you will get just blue

1) To run together with 6 or more T5 could produce algua
2) Colors are not as perfect when you will have both LED (white and blue) and can adjust both.

This is my opinion
To buy reef brite (that is what thread on AP about) let's say 24" for 250 (tax included) and to change 6 bulbs will cost you around 450. With this price you already can get AI SOL unit on goreef and this unit will cover 30" of your tank

I was thinking to get small reef brite blue and run it as moon light, since very small is not covering my whole tank.

Here is the link on AP for the thread

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=43887&highlight=mattdean

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I see if i can find the Big write up anout the AI sol fixtures...

Not bright enough to keep SPS alive or something.

My Tank is 100% Reef brite LEDs, Its great colours, Even better on the hydro bill.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably you are right. There is just one problem with Reef brite - they are not dimable and not controllable

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree, But with a little powersupply change everything is controllable.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I agree, But with a little power supply change everything is controllable.


Thanks for advice. Will ask my friend electrician, but this is for the future. Just six months ago spent almost $700 on T5. Should get LED this time

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I did the same thing... I bought a ATI 60", 8 months later, SOld it for Reef brites, Im glad i did.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here are the new Reef brite in the town ReefBrite XHO LED

http://www.goreef.com/ReefBrite-XHO-LED-Fixture-15.html

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2045990

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

These are my Upgrade Greg


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

smart move. can you please tell me what combo you got? How many strips? my tank is 48 x24x24
Thank you very much and really appreciate your answer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

My Buddy has a 150 And he has 4 48" reef brites

2 50/50
2 All Blue

The colours are crazy.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> My Buddy has a 150 And he has 4 48" reef brites
> 
> 2 50/50
> 2 All Blue
> ...


I assume they are, but this is $1350 before taxes
I was thinking about 2 fixtures for start 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

He has the older ones, A little cheaper.

The newones will looks even better


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

The newer ones look MUCH better! The strips are surprisingly bright. I Personally prefer the LED in conjunction with T5. You have more control over color, you can have no shimmer,if you prefer, and it is proven to be able to grow any coral you wish. My SPS grow like weeds in my tank and have colored up even more since I put the Reefbrite's on.

I have seen no algae growth with my 8 bulb Tek and 2 48" Reefrite actinic blue strips.

BTW< the pics are back in the thread now.

Oakville Reef gallery has a group buy going on right now, too!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

BTW, Sig, if you are thinking of getting the Reefbrite XHO strips, I'm organizing a group buy. The prices will be at the very least the same as Go Reef, but without the shipping, since you live in the GTA.

You are welcome to stop by and see them on my tank, if it helps you make a decision.


----------

